# What's Clickfinity?



## classic33 (8 Jul 2013)

Noticed for the first time tonight at the bottom of the main page.


----------



## Octet (8 Jul 2013)

I guess Shaun has setup his own web software company/service?

(Good luck to him)


----------



## Shaun (8 Jul 2013)

*Clickfinity* is the company / brand I've created to help me take the forums from a spare-time activity to a full-time one.

There's still 12-18 months work ahead - but I thought now was as good a time as any to introduce it.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2013)

Shaun said:


> *Clickfinity* is the company / brand I've created to help me take the forums from a spare-time activity to a full-time one.
> 
> There's still 12-18 months work ahead - but I thought now was as good a time as any to introduce it.


Best of luck and thanks for the effort you've put in to date.


PS. Does this mean that the donation made to mickle is now tax deductable?


----------



## Shaun (17 Jul 2013)

classic33 said:


> Best of luck and thanks for the effort you've put in to date.
> 
> PS. Does this mean that the donation made to mickle is now tax deductable?


 
Thanks - but no, the donations were personal and the company is non-trading / dormant at the moment - I just wanted to secure the name for when the time comes - thinking ahead.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2013)

Shaun said:


> Thanks - but no, the donations were personal and the company is non-trading / dormant at the moment - I just wanted to secure the name for when the time comes - thinking ahead.


Should have put this in the Business forum.


----------

